# First Morning In So. Ill.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

My son.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Very nice. Congrats to him and you. Sounds fun for all involved. Looks mighty tasty too. Never had a deer taken care of properly that I did not like.

Time for some backstraps, pot roast, beer sticks, and polish.

Quite the birthday gifts for you.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

That's a nice buck Mike! Congrats, I bet your son was extremely happy to bag that!


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Ok, dumb question....Do they have nice white tail in the south? Here in PA, dear are everywhere. I wasn't sure with the hotter climate down south if that affects deer at all...


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

PaMike said:


> Ok, dumb question....Do they have nice white tail in the south?


A few....scattered widely. Wisconsin, Minnesota, Iowa, Kansas and Illinois are basically the top five for really good whitetail although many states can produce really great deer. Just not on a consistent basis like the top five.

Regards, Mike


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Vol said:


> A few....scattered widely. Wisconsin, Minnesota, Iowa, Kansas and Illinois are basically the top five for really good whitetail although many states can produce really great deer. Just not on a consistent basis like the top five.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Not jealous of that honor. We have more than our share of crop damage. They are also my biggest fear when I'm out riding my motorcycle.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I think Mike means top five in growing trophy whitetail. PA has plenty of deer, just not the abundance of genetics of the top five. They are always be a risk, but riding motorcycle during the rut increases that risk substantially.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Neighbor died from hitting a deer with no helmet on.... long stright section of road with corn on each side...deer darted from one side to the other...


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

In the winter of 2005 I hit and killed a buck on a snowmobile that darted from one side of a wooded trail to the other. I got extremely lucky that the front bumper took him off at the knees and he slammed into my hood, destroyed my headlights, and flipped all the way up over the top of me, never touching me. The headlight glass opened him up from one side to the other and he landed on the trail with his inards beside him. We finished gutting him and strapped him on the back of buddies sled and turned him into bologna. Still think about how things could have been so much worse.


----------

